# Peut-on obtenir le SDK iPhone sans Xcode ?



## duthen-mac (20 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour.

Comment savoir si le Xcode fourni avec le DVD d'install de Snow Leopard contient ou no le SDK iPhone ?

Le site d'Apple propose le téléchargement de 
iphone_sdk_3.1.2_with_xcode_3.2.1__snow_leopard__10m2003.dmg qui pèse pas moins de 2.5 Go, ce qui représente 20 heures de téléchargement à 33Ko/s !!! 

Peut-on obtenir juste le SDK iPhone et "l'ajouter" au Xcode fourni avec SL ? 

Merci d'avance


----------



## ntx (20 Janvier 2010)

Les SDKs sont dans /Developer/SDKs. Celui de l'iPhone n'y est pas.
Tu as tout intérêt à récupérer la dernière version de Xcode, donc trouve toi une ligne ADSL et télécharge. De toute manière vu que l'archive de Xcode "normale" pèse environ 1 Go, on peut supposer que le SDK (plus la doc) pèse 1,5 Go; donc même seul ton problème n'est pas réglé. :rateau:


----------



## duthen-mac (22 Janvier 2010)

ntx a dit:


> Les SDKs sont dans /Developer/SDKs. Celui de l'iPhone n'y est pas.
> Tu as tout intérêt à récupérer la dernière version de Xcode, donc trouve toi une ligne ADSL et télécharge. De toute manière vu que l'archive de Xcode "normale" pèse environ 1 Go, on peut supposer que le SDK (plus la doc) pèse 1,5 Go; donc même seul ton problème n'est pas réglé. :rateau:



Bon.  Résultat des courses: j'ai téléchargé le dmg (2.4 Go) pendant la nuit et une partie de la matinée.  Quand je suis revenu du boulot (si l'on peut dire), le téléchargement était terminé depuis midi.  Je double-clique le fichier dmg.  J'obtiens immédiatement un message du genre (je n'ai pas le mac sous la main): 
erreur format inconnu 


Je renomme le fichier (à tout hasard) => même erreur. 

Je ne me décourage pas et relance le téléchargement un peu plus tôt (vers 20h) pour la nuit.  Le lendemain à 7h00, le fichier dmg est là (2.5 Go et non 2.4 Go).  Je le double-clique.  Pas d'erreur (immédiate)!  Il vérifie le contenu, puis, après quelques minutes, il le monte 

Je n'ai pas fait de cmp ni de diff entre les 2 pour voir les différences  

Le dmg semble contenir ce qu'il faut (sdk iphone).  Je ferai le transfert vers le MBP et l'install ce soir.

Errare machinum est.  Perseverare angelicum.


----------



## Mr.Joker (2 Février 2010)

Désolé si je remonte un peu le sujet mais pourrait-on avoir plus d'information
sur ce logiciel qui semble vraiment bien.

Et j'aimerai aussi savoir si ça vaut le cout d'attendre plus de 16heures pour ce logiciel.
Si il est simple etc...
Quelques tutoriaux au quoi ? 

Merci bien.


----------



## Céroce (3 Février 2010)

Mr.Joker a dit:


> Et j'aimerai aussi savoir si ça vaut le cout d'attendre plus de 16heures pour ce logiciel.


Oui, mais déjà, tu peux essayer la version qui est sur ton DVD de Mac OS X.



Mr.Joker a dit:


> Si il est simple


Non. La programmation de Cocoa n'est pas à la portée des débutants, et XCode n'est pas des plus conviviaux.



Mr.Joker a dit:


> Quelques tutoriaux au quoi ?


PommeDev
"Programmation Cocoa sous Mac OS X" d'Aaron Hillegass.


----------

